# Falling into Depression because of IBS



## Karina20 (May 23, 2015)

I sincerely appreciate it and will thank you wholeheartedly for taking your time in reading this post and will be really grateful if you could somehow help me. I badly needed help.

I was 12 when it started. I have a very intimidating teacher that I couldn't help but "went" right in the classroom. It was a nightmare and I never went to school for a week due to humiliation. I ended up not eating A THING in school but eats a lot in my house. And I started gaining weight. But because of my parents and a few friends, I handled it and never experienced it again. But my family got so broke that we needed to move to a father place and leave my highschool right before the finals, meaning to say it was really a bad timing, like it was really an awkward timing to transfer. My confidence was becoming so low and I know and feel it started again. Now I am 21 and I just graduated. But to tell you the truth, it becomes A LOT WORSE. I have a really demanding carreer(Accountancy). Whenever it is my finals and exam, I would get really nervous and I cannot contain it and will need to go to the bathroom before the exam, and it is really bad when I think that what if my IBS attacks and I am in the middle of my exam, and WE ARE NOT ALLOWED TO GO OUT to go to the CR. So what I do is I wouldnt eat for the whole day, but still I need to go to the CR. I really don't know what to do with my life anymore and I am becoming more depressed everyday. I get really anxious in anything. Especially with my upcoming CPA Board Exam this October. I am really afraid that I will not be able to take my exam properly that right after the examiner gave me the questionnaire, my IBS will attack IMMEDIATELY like what always happens. I also cannot handle conflicts easily, if I see my friends, my family becoming really mad at each other for some reasons, I get really afraid and shudder with fear and my sweat will become really cold. I try my best to do everything perfectly not to cause any conflict. I have a wonderful family and friends but I cannot avoid other people not to make any conflict with me and my family and friends. I say that it is something we cannot avoid. I went to the doctor just last year because I really cannot contain it anymore especially when I have exam. But the doctor just told me to do stress management and gave me spasmomen for my spasms. It did not help at all, not a thing. And when I am going out alone, I cannot go because my IBS is always attacking. I need to have someone to accompany me to keep me distracted and keep me from waiting alone, from being impatient(which also triggers my IBS). I do not drink milk, caffeine. And everything is really well when I am at home, but not when I am outside and at school.

THE THING IS I WANT THIS TO BE CURED WHATEVER IT TAKES BEFORE I TAKE MY BOARD EXAM IN OCTOBER, BECAUSE I AM REALLY AFRAID, ANXIOUS THAT MY 5 YEARS OF HARDSHIPS WILL JUST GO TO WASTE BECAUSE OF MY IBS. I AM TRYING REALLY HARD, I NEED TO BE A CPA FOR I WILL BE THE NEXT BREADWINNER IN MY FAMILY, MY FATHER IS BECOMING OLD AND I SEE THAT HE IS TIRED ALWAYS. I WANT TO LIVE MY LIFE, OUTSIDE THIS FOUR CORNERED ROOM. IT BREAKS MY HEART BECAUSE IBS IS DESTROYING ME, MY CONFIDENCE, MY CAREER AND MY LIFE. PLEASE HELP, I HAVE A VERY LIMITED KNOWLEDGE ABOUT IBS. THANK YOU AND MORE POWER TO THIS FORUM.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So sorry you are having such a difficult time and for so long dealing with this alone. You came to the right place. First, I would definitely consider talking to your examiner.. or even, someone above that position. This is a serious condition and is more common than you think. Anyone (with compassion) will do their best to help. You never know until you ask. Just having a peace of mind may help. Have you tried imodium? I don't have experience with it but many on this forum do. Have you considered an antidepressant? This has really helped me, as I too have become very depressed and anxious with this condition. I hope you find the answers that can help you live a happy fulfilled life


----------



## Karina20 (May 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for your response. I am afraid talking to an examiner is not possible. Board Exam is like a very big thing here and a national event to be a professional accountant. And it is one of the protocol or rules that you are not allowed to go out during examination hours otherwise you are disqualified. 😔😔😔 I have also tried imodium, lomotil and stuffs for anti motility but doesn't work. But I don't know about anti depressants. I have a little knowledge on how to handle IBS. 😔


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Search around the forum. Everyone here is very knowledgeable and I've learned so much using this forum. Not only that, but it offers the emotional support we need that is hard to get from others in our lives that don't understand. I started taking antidepressants after I knew I needed to do something about my mental health. It helps me now dwell on the issue (well.. not cry every time I think about it!). I think something that helps alot is just being prepared. I know its not ideal atall.. but maybe wearing protection (adult diaper) would atleast help god forbid something happens during the test. There are great recommendations on brands etc on here.


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

I second the adult diaper idea. Youl find alot of people on these forums say that wearing an adult diaper actually reduces their number of accidents and anxiety centered around not being able to make it. Kinda makes sense. It's not the most flattering idea, but it seems to help alot of people fight the anxiety portion of IBS. There are brands now that are very discreet and hold quite a bit.


----------

